# Smoked bluefish



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This spring, I decided to buy a smoker since there were more and more reports of big blues starting to show up in the surf again.

Since I live in an apartment, I couldn't get one of the huge models. I settled on the Cameron smoker since it was small and worked on a stovetop.

I didn't have a chance to use it until I brought one back from this weekend's blitz on the Outer Banks. Worked like a charm. I ended up eating several pounds of blue over the last few days and it was_ TASTY_.

Anyway, if you're looking for a good, inexpensive smoker for the big blues that we can only hope are on their way back, the Cameron's the way to go.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

If You Didnt Live So Far Away I Would Give You More Bluefish Than You Would Know What To Do With !! Yuck !


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Cracks me up people say yuck to bluefish...it really depends on how you make it.

I like to get some fresh fillets and soak them in milk for 24 to 48 hours.

When done marineting I add some garlic powder, onion powder, season salt, liquid smoke and bread them. Fry em up and bang baby...good to go!

Kids love em too and the fishy, gaminess is ga ga ga gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna try smoking some this spring. Smoke em if ya got em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA....

FFM


----------

